# RIDICULOUSLY LOW PAY AND KEEPS GETTING LOWER



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

This ride used to pay around $70. Now Lyft estimates my earnings as $44! GALVESTON TO GEORGE BUSH IAH AIRPORT!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> This ride used to pay around $70. Now $44! GALVESTON TO GEORGE BUSH IAH AIRPORT!


"_This ride used to pay around $70. Now $44!"_

Here's the thing:
With the information ℹ you have
Lyft is Confident you'll continue to drive their clients

Lyft isn't the problem


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Here's the thing:
> With the information ℹ you have
> Lyft is Confident you'll continue to drive their clients
> 
> Lyft isn't the problem


Well that and I'm sure Lyft noticed the Boost 3G and figured he would have no problem with the pay.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Nope


The sane choice ?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> Well that and I'm sure Lyft noticed the Boost 3G and figured he would have no problem with the pay.


Jerk comment


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

That’s the business model for ride sharing, The Pay gets lower and lower.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Galveston said:


> This ride used to pay around $70. Now Lyft estimates my earnings as $44! GALVESTON TO GEORGE BUSH IAH AIRPORT!


Dont worry, California is fixin' to shove a stick up Uber's tailpipe with a law called AB5. They will have to pay drivers more like the $70 you used to get for that ride in order to be in compliance with the law.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Galveston said:


> This ride used to pay around $70. Now Lyft estimates my earnings as $44! GALVESTON TO GEORGE BUSH IAH AIRPORT!


Yeah time to hang up Lyft or have some of this.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I wouldn't drive 70 miles for $44 and then 70 miles back. At that point you are doing charity work.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

If you have Lyft on at all after the pay cuts
It is helping the demise for all of us...


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Head west and loop around sugar land. Beaumont to the east is an option as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> That's the business model for ride sharing, The Pay gets lower and lower.


Along with safety & quality.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

wow... 70 miles for $40-50. That's harsh.


----------



## Superuser (Nov 6, 2017)

It's literally a race to the bottom.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Galveston said:


> This ride used to pay around $70. Now Lyft estimates my earnings as $44! GALVESTON TO GEORGE BUSH IAH AIRPORT!


It's a hobby now.

The money you make will cover for gasoline and ramen noodle soup, or a McDonald's HAPPY MEAL.

:whistling:


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

*Pax should tip how much for long hauls?*

Provided no surge, I'm thinking $0.60 per mile. This is assuming Lyft or UberX and that you want to cover yourself in case you can't find a trip home in a reasonable amount of time (for those of us uncomfortable w/ U & L's pay for long hauls with possible deadhead return trips)

I just posted this in the Dallas forum


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Galveston said:


> This ride used to pay around $70. Now Lyft estimates my earnings as $44! GALVESTON TO GEORGE BUSH IAH AIRPORT!


If they have more than enough drivers, Uber will have to come down on the rates also .
Lyfts huge advantage is the rentals, all new cars, 35 mpg on the highway. Rental drivers don't decline any runs... more runs they do, less they pay on the rentals weekly... with no depreciation


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

You got it all wrong. Lyft & Uber are constantly looking for ways to improve driver wages.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Driver wages low due to too many ants... less ants, more pay
Look at the lyft number of ants - it has quadrupled or more over the last 3 years.
Why does the surge happen ( talking about real surge, not fake surge to give you fake hope)??
Rates cannot be cut if they don’t have extra drivers.

If you have 1 car to sell, and have 10 buyers, what happens to the car price ? It goes up
If you have 10 cars, and 1 buyer, what happens to the car price? It goes down

U/l have access to huge pool of drivers, and those drivers will drive for 8/hr( how are they getting these drivers ?, data )... not blaming the drivers here..if you got to put food on the table and you have a family , you start your car and earn that extra 20$.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Simple solution. Just roll back the pay a few years and pay drivers surge multiples. Not rocket science. They're finally getting what they deserve. Maybe they'll bail and do the aforementioned to sidestep the onerous AB5


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yeah time to hang up Lyft or have some of this.
> 
> View attachment 352900












no airport runs today so just Grabbed another squirt.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yeah time to hang up Lyft or have some of this.
> 
> View attachment 352900


Nearly spit out my drink

???????


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

polar2017 said:


> You got it all wrong. Lyft & Uber are constantly looking for ways to improve driver wages.


Sarcasm? Good one.


----------



## Kay Jay (Sep 6, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> *Pax should tip how much for long hauls?*
> 
> Provided no surge, I'm thinking $0.60 per mile. This is assuming Lyft or UberX and that you want to cover yourself in case you can't find a trip home in a reasonable amount of time (for those of us uncomfortable w/ U & L's pay for long hauls with possible deadhead return trips)
> 
> I just posted this in the Dallas forum


It happened to me in Michigan.Uber. 140 mins each way, which is 3 hours 20 mins. No trip on way back until almost 1 hour back in and it was like 3 mile trip,then nothing again heading back to airport. I turned off in disgust. I called to say hey this $57.00 was ridiculous and i would have never took the ride. To me they're worse than Lyft at this point.i called for something extra to accommodate the ride. NOTHING. I got lube job. So i have been off more than on.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

charmer37 said:


> That's the business model for ride sharing, The Pay gets lower and lower.


.........and Kalanick bought a $36ML condo in Manhattan.
Didn't u receive his Thx U card ?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Kay Jay said:


> It happened to me in Michigan.Uber. 140 mins each way, which is 3 hours 20 mins. No trip on way back until almost 1 hour back in and it was like 3 mile trip,then nothing again heading back to airport. I turned off in disgust. I called to say hey this $57.00 was ridiculous and i would have never took the ride. To me they're worse than Lyft at this point.i called for something extra to accommodate the ride. NOTHING. I got lube job. So i have been off more than on.


Uber wanted 6 hours of my time for a 3 mile drive home. Meaning I'd have to drive exhausted in an unfamiliar city on Friday night for a few hours praying for a trip home. Hindsight 20/20 I should have picked a destination 30-45 minutes in the right direction and gone from there. I'm trying to get $1.50 p/mile for the deadhead hence wanting an additional $0.60 per mile from the rider. We're getting around $0.90 per mile including time in Dallas, I think


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

My 1-way airport run is 45 mi and I usually net $80 before tip. If it was 44, not worth it.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> It's a hobby now.
> 
> The money you make will cover for gasoline and ramen noodle soup, or a McDonald's HAPPY MEAL.
> 
> :whistling:


Happy meals are too expensive. You're getting a single item off the Dollar menu. Two if you got a cash tip.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Shyeah Right said:


> Happy meals are too expensive. You're getting a single item off the Dollar menu. Two if you got a cash tip.


as long as i can one for me and my cat .


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

percy_ardmore said:


> My 1-way airport run is 45 mi and I usually net $80 before tip. If it was 44, not worth it.


For airport runs of that distance in my market I only make maybe 3 37 or $38, $0.a mile 10.5 cents a minute


Shyeah Right said:


> Happy meals are too expensive. You're getting a single item off the Dollar menu. Two if you got a cash tip.


Eat like that two times a day for a few weeks and you risk feeling sick trust me?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> View attachment 353632
> 
> 
> no airport runs today so just Grabbed another squirt.


Looks like it might chafe and tear



Kay Jay said:


> It happened to me in Michigan.Uber. 140 mins each way, which is 3 hours 20 mins. No trip on way back until almost 1 hour back in and it was like 3 mile trip,then nothing again heading back to airport. I turned off in disgust. I called to say hey this $57.00 was ridiculous and i would have never took the ride. To me they're worse than Lyft at this point.i called for something extra to accommodate the ride. NOTHING. I got lube job. So i have been off more than on.


I saw your original post this am. I would have freaked out


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

When was the pay $70? What is the per mile/min. rate in Galveston?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> When was the pay $70? What is the per mile/min. rate in Galveston?


That is UberHandy ? $70-$100 per hour depending on technique ???


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Galveston said:


> This ride used to pay around $70.


Must've been some time ago, since that would mean around $0.80/mile and $0.20/minute. AFAIK, Texas rates haven't been on that leverl in quite some time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Galveston said:


> This ride used to pay around $70. Now Lyft estimates my earnings as $44! GALVESTON TO GEORGE BUSH IAH AIRPORT!


ROFLMAO, that's too funny. $44 for a 75 mile trip. Anyone who does that needs their head examined.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've driven that exact trip in my rental from IAH to Galveston and back at several different times. I would never do it for $44.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> That's the business model for ride sharing, The Pay gets lower and lower.


I think what you are witnessing is the need for them to show profitability to investors, they are a publicly owned company now so the both of them will be trying to get creative on taking even more pay from the drivers. This of course will backfire as drivers leave the scene in droves and profits plummet.



ANT 7 said:


> I've driven that exact trip in my rental from IAH to Galveston and back at several different times. I would never do it for $44.


On a 24 mile trip I got paid $16 with uber, who is doing worse?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Galveston said:


> This ride used to pay around $70. Now Lyft estimates my earnings as $44! GALVESTON TO GEORGE BUSH IAH AIRPORT!


 Drop Lyft pronto.
F em with a big fat D.

AB5 passed here in California, just a matter of time before it spreads to other states.

They're unregulated cab industry that is not a cab industry is coming to an end.
Unfortunately there's going to be some trade-offs flexibility probably is going to be one casualty.

But they won't be able to get away with slave wages anymore.


----------



## Chi city Taxi (Aug 27, 2019)

Ubernomics said:


> I think what you are witnessing is the need for them to show profitability to investors, they are a publicly owned company now so the both of them will be trying to get creative on taking even more pay from the drivers. This of course will backfire as drivers leave the scene in droves and profits plummet.
> 
> 
> On a 24 mile trip I got paid $16 with uber, who is doing worse?


Wtf! Why would you even agree to that? They're really taking advantage. And do have any idea what the pax paid?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm only driving 2 nights because it's not worth my time and mileage anymore


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

They are just pushing it to see where the breaking point is. Apparently people have not been exploited by the rideshare platform bad enough to say enough is enough.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Ringo said:


> They are just pushing it to see where the breaking point is. Apparently people have not been exploited by the rideshare platform bad enough to say enough is enough.


They're offering 3 consecutive rides bonuses during morning rush hour in Dallas, Texas. Several times last week I took someone 5-10 miles south of Downtown and there was zero demand. That and trying to pair me w/ riders 5-10 miles away if I accidentally left auto-accept on. I assume others are having the same experience while dealing w/ gridlock traffic and have said enough is enough. Still made my bones earlier in the week but this type of driving sucks. I was lucky and was able to get airport runs going away from traffic later in the week and put up $200+ days. Hope it lasts. Comfort has also pulled the rug out from under some of us (Select & XL much slower)


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> AFAIK, Texas rates haven't been on that leverl in quite some time.


Bryan/College Station Texas are .90/mile .11/minute.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Bryan/College Station Texas are .90/mile .11/minute.


Austin may be higher too. Too many of us willing to work for $0.62 p/mile here in Dally


----------



## TakeItORLeaveIt123 (Sep 22, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Dont worry, California is fixin' to shove a stick up Uber's tailpipe with a law called AB5. They will have to pay drivers more like the $70 you used to get for that ride in order to be in compliance with the law.


Well the bad news is, I just heard they then can do the same to drivers by making you work shifts and also restrict you to specific areas. All that flexibility will be gone.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Yeah time to hang up Lyft or have some of this.
> 
> View attachment 352900


LMAO, Uber is no better. While I was at the Uber Greenlight Hub, I saw they had lots of Uber logo'd merchandise in their display case for sale. One item caught my attention.....










This display case appeared right before Dara came to visit:


----------



## Wo0 (May 7, 2019)

Just do what i do, don't complete the ride and drive till you find your next ride, if uber questions you. Say you were out of network, and couldin't do it. Any time I get sent to NYC from NJ i drive till im back at nj border to complete the ride.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ringo said:


> They are just pushing it to see where the breaking point is. Apparently people have not been exploited by the rideshare platform bad enough to say enough is enough.


Americans may be close to reaching their breaking point for driving at these rates.

However, if you're fresh off the boat from Jackfuucckistan, the rate of $0.30/mile seems like a CEO salary.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> .........and Kalanick bought a $36ML condo in Manhattan.
> Didn't u receive his Thx U card ?


Karma will get him sooner or later,what you do to others will come back to you.


----------



## Smash 47 (Sep 1, 2019)

polar2017 said:


> You got it all wrong. Lyft & Uber are constantly looking for ways to improve driver wages.


Do u really think uber or lyft give 2 shi$$ about the wages they pay drivers? They are like every other blood sucking corporate company that pad the pocket of the CEO and financial officers and screw their employees! Open ur eyes


----------

